

UMass Researcher's start up looking for $20M to use new microbe to convert sugar to ethanol in one step - vlad
http://www.bostonmagazine.com/articles/q_to_the_rescue/page1

======
vlad
Here is what makes this new:

1) Seems to "eat" many plants including wood pulp, not just sugar cane and
corn. Also eats leftovers of sugar cane and corn that microbes used in
existing technologies leave behind.

2) Performs the conversion in a single "step" with its own enzymes, without
requiring additional processes and treatments as other microbes, which
currently take time and costly lab-created enzymes.

3) Carbon neutral or carbon negative.

From:

<http://www.azonano.com/News.asp?NewsID=4968>

------
ram1024
don't cows eat plant matter and fart methanol? why didn't we start breeding
fartier cows?

joking aside, i love all the new advances we're seeing in energy tech. i
refuse to pay 4 bucks for gas ever again

